# Evil Eyes Haunted House



## Empress Nightshade

Very good, Evil Eyes! It's really important to get something on the web about a haunt and you've definitely done that. Way to go!


----------



## evileyes

thank you Empress Nightshade for the helpfull comment. is there is anything else i can do to get the web page out there?


----------



## Empress Nightshade

evileyes said:


> thank you Empress Nightshade for the helpfull comment. is there is anything else i can do to get the web page out there?


Absolutely! You should include your haunt on every haunt finder website online. It will take a little time, but it's worth it. Out of the 400+ surveys we did last season, over 60% said they found out about our haunt via the internet. It's definitely the way to go. Try these sites to begin with:

Haunted Houses Online

HauntedHouse.com

Goo Ghoul

Haunt.org

Haunted Houses in US and Canada

That should get you started.


----------



## evileyes

thanx i got goo ghoul and haunted house.com i really don't want to pay for advertising and i think i got enuf thanx again evileyes


----------



## Empress Nightshade

evileyes said:


> thanx i got goo ghoul and haunted house.com i really don't want to pay for advertising and i think i got enuf thanx again evileyes


Sweetie, you are so welcome! BTW, the sites I gave you all have free posting of your site. I don't pay either.


----------



## evileyes

well i got to go to all of them now i'm registerd on all of them (I hope) thanks again for all the helpfull comments


----------



## Gothic Nightmare

Good start. Those free templates can give you a nice base for a site. One thing to remember - the "disable right-click" java script to keep people from taking images is not fool-proof. Many people (including me) can easily get any image I want. I won't post how here, but most people know.

Don't be afraid to make a new header graphic that matches your haunt. If you don't know Flash, you can still replace it with a static graphic the same size.

And for max search engine placement make sure there is plenty of text on the site with your keywords. At least words like "evil eyes haunted house" etc. Search engine robots can't read images, only text, so the big "Evil Eyes" in your header is invisible to them.

Sorry if you already know all this. My day job is as a web developer and designer, so sometimes I can't help giving my 2 cents.


----------

